# Bianchi help



## fuzzwardo (Sep 16, 2014)

My sister bought me a Bianchi, very cool sis. Now its time to identify it. Can't seem to post pics for some reason. It's a Premio and from pic I looked at on the web, kind of looks like a 1990? It's red with downtube shifters, 2x7 gearing and 700c tires. Is there a site that would identify it by the serial number on the bottom of the bottom bracket? 

Sorry about the lack of pics and bad description. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Premio was around from late 1980's to late 1990's using various tube types. CroMo double butted probably labeled Bianchi vs. Dedacciai or Columbus. Believe they were made in Japan, entry-mid level sport-touring bikes. Usually Shimano drive train. Later years some had triple front chainrings. and down tube shifting long after integrated was available. Google may be your best bet finding more info. Bianchi site no longer keeps catalogs that old online. Post more details about brand and model of drive train, brakes, hubs/wheels, saddle and bars. That will help id the year.


----------



## fuzzwardo (Sep 16, 2014)

Bee-an-key said:


> Premio was around from late 1980's to late 1990's using various tube types. CroMo double butted probably labeled Bianchi vs. Dedacciai or Columbus. Believe they were made in Japan, entry-mid level sport-touring bikes. Usually Shimano drive train. Later years some had triple front chainrings. and down tube shifting long after integrated was available. Google may be your best bet finding more info. Bianchi site no longer keeps catalogs that old online. Post more details about brand and model of drive train, brakes, hubs/wheels, saddle and bars. That will help id the year.


Thanks for the reply. Derailleur are both Exage 300ex. Has SUPERSET I I chrome - moly double butted on the frame. Still trying to figure out how to post pics from my phone.


----------

